# The Australian Flag is acting weird...?



## Slyakin (Nov 17, 2010)

It's replace by a kitty face, and the roll eyes emote is the flag itself.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 17, 2010)

test

Nothing there only my pretty lil aussie flag


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 17, 2010)

It doesn't happen for me :|


----------



## Rydian (Nov 17, 2010)

CTRL+F5.


----------



## Goli (Nov 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong here...
Maybe you should clear your cache or something.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, that problem is gone, but now I am getting this on some people.








Urg, my cache is cleared and everything. Also, YES RYDIAN. I KNOW WHAT CTRL+F5 IS. >


----------



## Rydian (Nov 17, 2010)

OUR MARRIAGE WILL NEVER WORK OUT IF YOU'RE ALWAYS YELLING AT ME!


Does it do the same in another browser?


----------



## mameks (Nov 17, 2010)

I want this to happen :3


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 17, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I want this to happen :3



Same xD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2010)

sounds like you got a virus


----------



## Langin (Nov 17, 2010)

Its a virus I dunno remember what it was but my scanner had it and deleted it.(about 1 year ago...) Just let your scanner scan your WHOLE pc and if it does not find anything then ehm I don´t know... Sorry


----------

